# baby vaginal discharge



## wyates

My baby is one month old.
Haven't noticed any discharge from her vagina since the first few days of birth but today I saw a little when changing her diaper, so I wiped it off, and it was slightly yellow. Is that color normal for vaginal discharge in babies?
She does not have an increased bodytemperature. 
Have been looking thru the net which gives very contradictive answers.
Will keep it under look-out today and tomorrow to make sure it wasn't something temporary before (if needed) I seek medical advice from health care here.


----------



## smokey

I know its very common in newborns, discharge, vaginal bleeding and even appearing to lactate from the nipples but im not too sure about a month old.
Best to stear clear of google as it can be a crurse as well as a blessing and just phone your HV to check with them if you need reasurance


----------



## vegasbaby

Totally normal. We went through the same thing. Try not to google, all it will do is worry you unnecessarily. But if you are worried contact your doctor, usually you can talk to a nurse and they can reassure you or have you come in if they believe there is reason for concern.


----------



## wyates

I asked my mother of four girls and she said she thinks it is something hormonal.
Just changed diaper again and did not notice any discharge then so perhaps it was something temporary.


----------



## wyates

vegasbaby said:


> Totally normal. We went through the same thing. Try not to google, all it will do is worry you unnecessarily. But if you are worried contact your doctor, usually you can talk to a nurse and they can reassure you or have you come in if they believe there is reason for concern.

Thank you, nice to know it is nothing to worry about and thanks for advice about calling dr. Will either way keep an eye on it!


----------



## special_kala

River had this and i asked my HV and she said "i dont know we dont normally look there" stupid woman.

The doctor gave us cream for thrush and did a swab but came back negative. She gets it every now and then so i guess it just happens sometimes


----------



## wyates

I will see if more comes, if it does, I will call her healthcarenurse just to be sure.


----------

